# Lan-Games Q1/2009



## private (23. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich und ein paar Kumpels wollen demnächst mal wieder ne runde Netzwerken.
Nun suchen wir aktuelle Lan-Kracher, ein paar habe ich schon gefunden und ich würde mich freuen wenn wir zusammen die Liste erweitern könnten.

Zusätzlich zu den aktuellen können auch richtige Dauerbrenner genannt werden.
Die Spiele sollten entweder Multiplayer oder Koop unterstützen.

[#] Koop Unterstützung

*Aktuelle Games: *

Call of Duty: World at War
Need for Speed: Undercover
Left 4 Dead
F.E.A.R. 2
Merchants of Brooklyn
 ...

*Dauerbrenner: *

 Counter-Strike 1.6 / Source
 Need for Speed Undercover
 Serious Sam 2
 Battlefield 2
 F.E.A.R. Coop Warfare
 GhostRecon Advanced Warfighter 2
 Vietcong 1 + 2
 Unreal Tournament
 Doom
 Flat Out 2
 Gears of War
 Soldat
 Warcraft 3
 ...

Gruß & Dank 
private


----------

